

You don't really need those features... yet. - prakash
http://garry.posterous.com/you-dont-really-need-those-features-yet

======
bugs
If you are starting to lose users because of somewhat simple features you may
actual need those features.

In Reference to posterous comments here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=956118>

In a market as crowded as webblogging one might think that polish and
perfection with a healthy set of features would be needed to compete.

~~~
rantfoil
Have no fear, we are working day and night to bring the ruckus. The list is
long.

------
jsankey
More importantly, you might not need those features ever...

------
zokier
Release early, release often?

------
JacobAldridge
The thing with Start-ups? They're just starting up...

~~~
binarycheese
Reminds me of this statement (Braveheart):

"The problem with Scotland, is that it's full of Scots"

------
binarycheese
For real. You really don't need those features.

